# ComDrvS7  von MJH



## Jupp (21 März 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Treiber ComDrvS7  von MJH bez.
Performance und Einbindung in LabView 
(direkte Kommunikation über TCPIP)?

http://www.mhj-software.com/de/mpi.htm

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## seeba (21 März 2006)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Treiber ComDrvS7  von MJH bez.
> Performance und Einbindung in LabView
> ...



Gibt da auch noch libnodave.


----------



## Jupp (22 März 2006)

Hallo,

gut, dann erweitere ich meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Einbindung 
von Libo bzw. ComDrvS7 in LabView 
bez. Performance ??

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2006)

Hallo,

ja, vielleicht sollten wir die Frage noch etwas 
weiter fassen  :

ACCON-AGLink mit LabVIEW?

AGLink von uns ist eine ausgereifte S7- und S5-
Bibliothek, die sich seit Jahren im praktischen 
Einsatz bewährt, auch zusammen mit LV.

Was wollen Sie denn genau wissen? 
Welche CPUs/CPS sind im Einsatz?

Bitte schreiben Sie mal etwas zu der zu
lösenden Aufgabe, dann werden Sie sicher 
ein paar Hinweise und Gedanken bekommen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Jupp (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

Es geht nicht um die Lösung eines speziellen Problems, sonder darum, Alternativen zum OPC-Server aufzutun. Es werden CPU's der 300 Baureihe (313,314,315,317,318) zusammen mit der CP343 von Siemens verwendet. 
In einzelnen Fällen haben wir noch Kopplungen zu S5 Systemen.
Verwendete Hardware: CPU:928b, 948b; Ethernetkarte von INAT, Bez. habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand.
Aufgaben der PC's: Produktdatenverwaltung (Rezepturen) sowie das Speichern von Prozess- und Messdaten.

Gruß, 
Jupp


----------



## Jupp (29 März 2006)

..ergänzung:

Aufgaben der PC's:......; und natürlich Visualisierung vom Prozess


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Zeiten von AGLink für Ihre weitere Abschätzung:

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=609&stc=1&d=1143663237

Ein Vorteil von AGLink ist auch die einheitliche API
für alle S5- und S7-Steuerungen. Die Ethernet-CPs 
für S5 (Siemens, Inat, VIPA) und S7 (Siemens) 
werden ebenfalls unterstützt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

